# Best Easy to hit 3 wood



## rapper (Mar 10, 2017)

I am struggling to find a good 3 wood that is easy for me to hit off the fairway ,at present I am TRYING to hit an Adams low profile..but to no avail..help


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 10, 2017)

Callaway's are generally forgiving.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2017)

The original RBZ. Still a weapon! But if you are struggling, look at a high launch or go for a 4/5 wood. 3 wood off the deck is arguably one of the hardest shots!


----------



## gmhubble (Mar 10, 2017)

Having just had a half day custom fitting the new Epic was by far the easiest to hit - followed by the old M2 (which is a good price on ebay right now from what I can see)


----------



## Capella (Mar 10, 2017)

Try the Cobra ones with rails (I have the BafflerXL 3 wood which came out a few years ago, but they brought the rails back for the newer ones as well, starting with the F6, I think). Especially if you have a tendency to come in a bit steep or hit a tad heavy, the rails make a world of difference.


----------



## El Diablo (Mar 10, 2017)

Ping K15, easiest I have ever tried (still have in my bag) - not sure what the new model equivalent is.


----------



## mikeb4 (Mar 10, 2017)

Cobra Bio Cell 3/4 absolute class of deck and tee


----------



## hovis (Mar 10, 2017)

can't get any easier than a "adams tight lies"


----------



## Snelly (Mar 10, 2017)

Ping and Cobra would be my suggestions. Anything from the Rapture / K Series to the recent G models. 

The Cobra wood that I have is excellent.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2017)

Another vote for Adams or a Callaway V series.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2017)

hovis said:



			can't get any easier than a "adams tight lies"
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, never managed any consistently with any other wood.

But tbh gave up with 3 wood off the fairway long ago, 3 wood off the fairway is hard to hit. I now play a 5 or 7 wood. But my son can hit a 3 wood off the fairway easily with any make of wood(he tends to flick and loft it up tho!!).


----------



## Dando (Mar 10, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Agreed, never managed any consistently with any other wood.

But tbh gave up with 3 wood off the fairway long ago, 3 wood off the fairway is hard to hit. I now play a 5 or 7 wood. But my son can hit a 3 wood off the fairway easily with any make of wood(he tends to flick and loft it up tho!!).
		
Click to expand...

another vote the tight lies. i have the 3 and 5 wood and they are so easy to use.

i just wish they made a driver version of it with the same low profile


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 10, 2017)

Well, all of these options have narrowed your search down !!  :clap:


----------



## One Planer (Mar 10, 2017)

rapper said:



			I am struggling to find a good 3 wood that is easy for me to hit off the fairway ,at present I am TRYING to hit an Adams low profile..but to no avail..help
		
Click to expand...

Ping G10 :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 10, 2017)

Ping K15, possibly the biggest 3 wood ever made.


----------



## Junior (Mar 10, 2017)

Just picked up the ping G model.  The one that came closest was the Cobra with the rails on the bottom.  Didn't really get on with the epic.  Felt like I had to swing it out of my boots to get anything decent out of it.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Mar 10, 2017)

There are so many options available rapper that you really need to make a short list based on your unique needs/swing type.

For example, if you have a shallow/flat swing and use it mostly off the deck, something low profile like the Adams Tight Lies will be a great option. However if you only use it off the tee you'll want something with a deeper and taller face. Likewise, if your problem is height and carry distance, you might want to consider a 5 or 7 wood, while if your problem is always hitting a slice or fade you'll want to consider one that is offset or has weight adjustability to help you counter that miss.

Once you've considered those points, speak to your local pro as ask them to suggest five to try that match your needs and budget and go from there.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

My old cobra S3 is a beast.

I picked it up 2nd hand and it's served me well. 

Going to drop it for a 5 wood however so will look to move it on soon.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 10, 2017)

Tried quite a few recently and it came down to the M2 and Ping. Spoilt for choice OP, get down to your local retailer and try as many as possible - enjoy


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Well, all of these options have narrowed your search down !!  :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Ha I was just thinking the same. Think Jake has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Slab (Mar 10, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Ha I was just thinking the same. Think Jake has hit the nail on the head.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, apart from the bit about your local pro recommending 5 to try

I think a lot of local pros will recommend _trying _whatever the pro happens to sell


Oh and my east to hit 3w is a 10 year old Cobra LDFST that I'll never get rid of (far too many letters for a golf club)


----------



## Craggles89 (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm in love with my Cobra Fly-Z set at 15.5 draw bias - must be going for peanuts now!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 10, 2017)

If you've already tried several and you can't hit any of them, then I would suggest  you need to work on your swing. I don't care what anyone says, there is no such thing  as an easy to hit 3W if you can't put a decent swing on it.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 10, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If you've already tried several and you can't hit any of them, then I would suggest  you need to work on your swing. I don't care what anyone says, there is no such thing  as an easy to hit 3W if you can't put a decent swing on it.
		
Click to expand...

very true, i know plenty that can't hit a 3 wood off the deck


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 10, 2017)

Ping k15 without a doubt. Second easiest I found was the x2 hot


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 10, 2017)

You really need to find out what suits you - and if you have, or can create, the swing to use it!

Audition a few at a range (of mats) and find out whether shallow faced or deep faced ones work best. Then try them on your course in decent conditions! Now id probably the worst time to try as the soggy conditions will magnify small faults. Anything hit either slightly fat or thin is likely to really go nowhere! I learnt (had to!) to hit FWs on links courses in Winter! I think I've only hit my 2W once off the deck (of a great lie but into a solid head wind) in the last few weeks - the 4W is so much more reliable and goes almost the same distance currently anyway! I also found that 'committing to the follow through' produces better results than the 'solid slap' swing that I'd fallen into!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2017)

I am still looking for this mythical club. 


Got my current 15 degree FD (deep face) 3 wood on ebay.  This is fine from the tee but not off the fairway. 

My new 17 degree 5wood is going to be knocked down a degree or so to act as a high launching 3 wood.  It just arrived today so can't wait to take it for a spin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2017)

Ping G15  or if you can get one a Callaway steelhead+ but to be honest if you are struggling (and for many golfers it's a high tariff shot) then you need to get the technique sorted with a pro


----------



## And29 (Mar 10, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Agreed, never managed any consistently with any other wood.

But tbh gave up with 3 wood off the fairway long ago, 3 wood off the fairway is hard to hit. I now play a 5 or 7 wood. But my son can hit a 3 wood off the fairway easily with any make of wood(he tends to flick and loft it up tho!!).
		
Click to expand...

Im the same i play a 16.5 915 never had better results


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 11, 2017)

I jacked in using 3 Woods a long time ago, I must've spent a fortune trying to find one I could use, Chopped down 4 woods all the way now.


----------



## Sats (Mar 11, 2017)

Maybe it's not the club that's the issue here.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 11, 2017)

get yourself a TM R15. I was in the market for a new 3 wood last year and tried the M1, M2 along with the cally offerings. 

But the R15 went further straighter and higher than any of them and that was from the mat in the golf shop, along with how much of a beast it is off the tee.


----------

